# Pic Heavy (Country Life & Ted)



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

*Country Life &Ted*

Picasa Web Albums - Kate Tremblay - 2010-05-03

Enjoy!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Awesome photos! What kind of Camera do you have?


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Nikon D60!

Thanks! Honestly it's not the camera. Many people get that in their heads it is. It's how you take your photos. I can do it with a point and shoot just fine. I just love the fact I can go 300mm or 600mm so I don't have to try and get up close (I can let animals and even people be in their natural state).


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We have the D40...I'm sure we will upgrade sooner or later.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

I would love the D90 or D300.
That would be so my pick. But for now, my D60 is my baby


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We still don't know all the INS and outs to the D40 yet...it's gonna be a while!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

I hear ya! LOL. Alot to learn.


----------

